# Just one breed



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If you were to pick just one breed to do it all, what would you pick and why? I lean towards the black Lab. The one I trained did rabbits, quail, geese, brant, dove out the *#$, and was great at quartering a field like a Springer.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

GSP

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What's that - Generall Snoitty-nosed Pug?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What's that - Generall Snoitty-nosed Pug?



No. It's GIANT snotty-nose Pug.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Come on folks you're being silly! Greater Service Poodle! See, I can get one now and then...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> No. It's GIANT snotty-nose Pug.


 
Honest *****!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's obvious, I'd pick what I've got.


GSD 


German Super Dude!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Since this was in the hunting forum, GSP = German Shorthair Pointer. good grief. The only thing I can think a pug would be good for is...... well never mind. If I could only have one hunting dog, it would be a GSP. 

DFrost


----------



## Mark Baldassarre (Apr 28, 2009)

An Airedale or Chessie. Nothing better than hanging out & hunting w/your PP dog.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Just one hunting breed?

A NSDTR of course


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mark Baldassarre said:


> An Airedale or Chessie. Nothing better than hanging out & hunting w/your PP dog.


Absolutely....for hunting purposes...I would take the Chessie for sure....


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Since this was in the hunting forum, GSP = German Shorthair Pointer. good grief. The only thing I can think a pug would be good for is...... well never mind. If I could only have one hunting dog, it would be a GSP.
> 
> DFrost


David how do they work for freshwater duck hunting, early season? And what are your thoughts on the wired hair pointer??


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the Boykin Spaniel.Then the GSP


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

For me it would be an English Springer Spaniel.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> how do they work for freshwater duck hunting, early season? And what are your thoughts on the wired hair pointer??


Howard, I don't know how they'd be for freshwater duck hunting. when I hunted, it was strictly upland game birds. duck hunting was too early and too cold, ha ha. Don't know enough about the wire haired pointer to comment. 

DFrost


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I have never owned a hunting breed, but if I were to, I kinda like the wired hair pointing griffon. Anyone ever own one of these?


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I would get another Chessie. She loved goose and duck hunting and did fine upland game. And I felt pretty darn safe with her around too.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We have a Chessie drug dog. That is one retriever with a serious attitude.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Even as a kid I heard the Chessie refered to as the Doberman of the sporting dog world. 
Course back then (50s) the Dobe was still a real dog. :-o :-# :wink:


----------



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

Labrador Retriever all the way, preferably black in color. The blacks have proven to be better than the yellows and chocolates in trials and tests most of the time. I have owned, trained, and hunted all three and the blacks always seem to excel over the others. Not sure why but some think it’s because the black gene is dominate and yell/choc are recessive.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

If I could pick only one for hunting it would be an English Setter.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ken Thompson said:


> If I could pick only one for hunting it would be an English Setter.


Ken why is that? I thought they were more ranging in their work, 100+ yards or so. The Brittany is one that I was looking into. What's the dual use of an English?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is a tough one and I have been thinking about it since this thread started. I would have to pick an AIREDALE!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> This is a tough one and I have been thinking about it since this thread started. I would have to pick an AIREDALE!!!!



And how many breeds were on the short list? :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> This is a tough one and I have been thinking about it since this thread started. I would have to pick an AIREDALE!!!!


I will say that I've seen more natural hunting instincts in many different terriers, even some show terriers, then in any other group of dogs. 
I'll have to go with the Airedale also!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I mostly think of big game for hunting down here in the south. So I would more than likely say Catahoula Cur. Although my black lab has caught a couple hogs himself. And will bay the crap out of a hog as well. Noth much on cows though lol. But For the best all around I would say Cur. Hogs Deer squirel And could probably be trained to get a duck. Who knows. Also we use them for penning cattle with our horses and have penned cattle on the open range and they can be pretty wild. I would call that hunting as well. Haven't ever killed one in the woods lol.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jason I sold a Border Collie male to a guy who owns Delaware's largest dairy farm. Artie uses this dog for hog hunting...Talk about being talked about!!!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Howard, does he catch em or herd em...or just find em.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Fights, bites, and holds...it ain't your average BC. I just sold another tonight to a guy down in lower Maryland and got to talking about the same thing in the breed. Some are sooooooo strong in the bite work that they ruin sheep. Make great cattle dogs and better hog hunters. God help them if they broke into the truck or house!!!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jason I sold a Border Collie male to a guy who owns Delaware's largest dairy farm. Artie uses this dog for hog hunting...Talk about being talked about!!!!!


I got nothin against a BC I think they're awesome dogs. Just never had any exp with them myself. And for all the things I have used a dog for. IMO Catahoula Cur is the dog. Meaning if I had to choose a dog to make a living with protect the place put meat on the table. That would be the dog.JMO


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I knew this was going to be a bad post when it came along...............](*,)


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

How did this turn into a bad post?


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

I think it would have to be a GSDxMali \\/ 

A good GP dog IMO.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Paul my Giant Schnauzer was used in Schutzhund but the bonus...Cody would retrieve dove, ducks, geese, quail, and did water work. And finished like a Field Trial Lab, all w/o much training. So needless to say when I had to put him down with cancer, it wasn't a happy day.


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Paul my Giant Schnauzer was used in Schutzhund but the bonus...Cody would retrieve dove, ducks, geese, quail, and did water work. And finished like a Field Trial Lab, all w/o much training. So needless to say when I had to put him down with cancer, it wasn't a happy day.


I know, but I bet he had a full life while he was about eh.


----------

